# Finally! Got Pictures of my 2 new % Boer Doelings!!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I got these two girls back in July sometime, and have finally gotten some nice pictures of them. 
Their sire is a large white w/ black head high % Boer buck: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/owen-sound/boer-goat/1006782808?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
And their dam is a nice high % Boer red doe: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/owen-sound/boer-goat/1006786734?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Not the best pictures of their parents...both are nicer, lol!
Anyway, these girls were born in January, and are around 65lbs each.

First up is Gizmo Girl Copper Penny AKA Penny. I love her width, and she's got a nice amount of meat on her. She is longer then the pictures show, and does have a leveler topline as well. 

I'm HOPING to get some good critique on these girls, please folks! 

Also, what other breeds might they have in them? 
Penny is a nice dark red with a black dorsal stripe, and darker markings on her face. Also, does it look like she might be bred?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And here is Gizmo Girl Isabelle. She's a tad smaller then Penny, a bit more narrow. She doesn't have as 'pure' of a red as Penny, facial marokings are more pronounced, and she has a small black spot on her one side, near the spine. Light dorsal stripe as well.

What are your thoughts on her?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Both very pretty girls!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been told those black lines on the face in boers typically indicates a Spanish influence but I have no idea if that is true or not! I have a paint that is a lighter red and she has the pronounced black face and dorsal lines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, ok  I'll give it a shot...since I have 'em, lol :grin:

Penny:
-I like her width
-She's bigger bodied then Isabelle
-Nice body capacity
-Pretty good brisket
-Neck / shoulder nicely blended
-Good legs / pasterns 

Cons:
-Poor topline (in real life, it is a bit more level)
-Rump is steep

I've havin' trouble seeing cons as she's my favorite of the two  


Isabelle:
-Good brisket
-Level topline (not that level in real life, she stretched her self out a bit too much)
-Good legs
-OK width

Cons:
-Steep rump
-Slighter build 
-Could have better body capacity


I'm not really good at critiquing my own animals, so if some of the pros would chip in, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I've been told those black lines on the face in boers typically indicates a Spanish influence but I have no idea if that is true or not! I have a paint that is a lighter red and she has the pronounced black face and dorsal lines.


It can also be alpine or kiko.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nubian too. My Nubian crosses sometimes has those especially in the 50% I'm always blessed with white and those black lines lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump  Anyone else?


----------

